# Catfishing the Shyenne.



## James B

Hello. Does anyone know where a guy can put a small boat into the shyenne near Fargo? I like to fish for catfish over close to where it flows into the Red. Thanks for any info. How far up the Shyenne do folks catch catfish.? I am new to the area. Thanks again.


----------



## Dick Monson

Jim, we used to catch cats at the Fort Ransom dam. A couple guys said they saw cats as far up as the Kathyrn dam, never saw it myself, but it makes sense, they come up in flood.


----------



## nelson6933

hey just thaught id put in my 2 cents on catfish, big catfish! i used to live down south and had very good luck catching big cats, we used to pull cats up to 60 lbs!! its all about the bait, most people think cats like rotten stuff, not true cats prefer fresh food just that it gives off a sent. my personal best bait, ill tell you but dont tell to many people, take a bar of soap, lava works the best or ivory is good too. all you have to do is cut inch cubes out of the soap put it on a nice size trebble hook with a good weight sinker about 14 inches from the hook, i like stren catfish brand line, good for rivers with a lot of snags like the good old red. went last weekend caught a 18lber, man do they fight like a pro boxer, my arms were like jello after that! another thing i use is SHARP chedder cheeze, has to be the SHARP. again same set up as the soap ive never had bad luck with them, never. or if you like chicken liver but dont like to rebait every five min. use a nylon sock from your old ladys drawer, tie knots in it about every 3 inches then use these little bags with a hook and your livers tie it to the line with some old line and there you go, no more rebaiting!! one more thing, smelt, get some from your local food store take them home soak them in some oil with garlic, the smell will drive ol' mr. wiskers crazy!!! well i hope this info helps someone out there catch a big cat, e-mail me with your input if you try this. good luck [email protected]


----------



## James B

Thanks Gentlemen. I will try Fort Ransom.


----------



## njsimonson

James - Dick is spot on. To start getting into quality sized cats, Ft. Ranny is the place to be. Find a spot under the dam (which may be limited now due to flooding and high water) and get set with standard catfish equipment. I don't fish for them particularly, but I have seen many anglers do well there. If you get bored, or the fish aren't going, the town of Ft. Ransom is a cool little place. Try Hartley's for the food, reasonable and excellent! One of my favorite places to eat on the road.

Last year I caught three or four little cats up at the Kathryn dam mixed in with the walleyes directly in the dam's current - usually in July and August - while fishing jigs and crawlers or minnows. Never saw anything bigger...so stick to the south for better quality. I've caught two accidental cats in the 2-4 pound range there.


----------



## Dick Monson

Always wondered why the cats weren't up as far as Baldhill Dam? I remember an old fellow telling me they used to catch small cats all the way up as far as the Crick before the dams went in. He was fishing 100 years ago. Said there were sturgeon too. This fellow didn't exagerate.

They also get nice cats at Lisbon.


----------

